# Arkansas Mother Gives Birth to 16th Child



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LITTLE ROCK, Ark. - Michelle Duggar just delivered her 16th child, and she's already thinking about doing it again. 

Johannah Faith Duggar was born at 6:30 a.m. Tuesday and weighed 7 pounds, 6.5 ounces.
The baby's father, Jim Bob Duggar, a former state representative, said Wednesday that mother and child were doing well.

He said Johannah's birth was especially exciting because it was the first time in eight years the family has had a girl.

Jim Bob Duggar, 40, said he and Michelle, 39, want more children.

"We both just love children and we consider each a blessing from the Lord. I have asked Michelle if she wants more and she said yes, if the Lord wants to give us some she will accept them," he said.

The Discovery Health Channel filmed Johannah's birth and plans to air a show about the family of 18 next May.

The Learning Channel is doing another show about the family's construction project, a 7,000-square foot house that should be finished before Christmas. The home, which the family has been building for two years, will have nine bathrooms, dormitory-style bedrooms for the girls and boys, a commercial kitchen, four washing machines and four dryers.

Jim Bob Duggar, who sells real estate, previously lost his bid for the U.S. Senate. He said he expects to run for the state Senate next year but isn't ready to make a formal announcement.

Michelle Duggar had her first child at age 21, four years after the couple married.

Their children include two sets of twins, and each child has a name beginning with the letter "J": Joshua, 17; John David, 15; Janna, 15; Jill, 14; Jessa, 12; Jinger, 11; Joseph, 10; Josiah, 9; Joy-Anna, 8; Jeremiah, 6; Jedidiah, 6; Jason, 5; James, 4; Justin, 2; and Jackson Levi, 1.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Walking Uterus

EOT


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Sagging uterus u mean lmao



( i cant believe i said that lol ):A!:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Dunngie!!!

This woman must be the Queen of your club eh????
:jestera:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sagging?:woot: Hell that thing is dragging on the ground behind her leaving a snail trail...:mrgreen:


UGHH Kendo - I did NOT need that visual... :uc: 
"Jim Bob Duggar, who sells real estate.." 16 kids. Hope he's hitting that monthly quota...
Lottah mouths to feed...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

:HS: 16 Childern what the hell?! Maybe they just want media attention I don't know... I was going to say something about them going bankrup and going on welfare but I am not even going to touch that one even if I had an 80ft pole.


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all, I watched their special last year on Discovery and they are a very religious family and do very well financially. About the sagging uterus...lol but the old saying, "If you don't use it, you lose it" IS TRUE..she probably has the strongest uterus in the world. The ladies who have no children or few and no sex are the ones that Drs are putting back...literally.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Might as well stich her up with velcro-easier for the next time calfing......


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Speaking of Arkansas I came across this....


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

80 ft pole npd!!!!!8-O whoaaaaaaaaaa were have u been all my life LOL


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cinderella said:


> 80 ft pole npd!!!!!8O whoaaaaaaaaaa were have u been all my life LOL


Um I am not too sure how to answer that other than.. I have been around... guess you just had to find me :shifty:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Cinderella said:


> Sagging uterus u mean lmao
> ( i cant believe i said that lol ):A!:


It must be like throwing a hot dog down a hallway... ;-)


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao RPD 


like losing ur sausage in a well lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: Parking your bicycle in an airplane hanger.........


:L: Ken!!
Deuce Bigalow Rocks!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh man, you got me laughing now.
I gotta put the DVD in now. Cales and Pies, Cakes and Pies...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well look at that there they all are :neutral:​


----------

